# 1 rick of oak (how many days will it last?)



## cromag (May 22, 2013)

Sorry about posting this in a second section, I should have posted my question in here.

How many 12-15 hour cooks will one rick of wood last if I cook at 230 degrees on a medium sized offset smoker?


----------



## 05sprcrw (May 22, 2013)

How much does your cooker burn?  Mine for example will cook @225° for 30 min (I burn with all vents full open most of the time) on one split piece after its up to temp, then I need to add another.  There are too many variables to give you an accurate answer but I use probably 24-30 pieces of wood for a 12 hour cook. I usually get about 4-6 splits from one log that is 8" in diameter and 12" long.  So lets say I get 4 pieces out of them, that will mean I am burning 7 1/2 logs every 12 hours.


----------



## cromag (May 22, 2013)

I guess using your calculations a rick should last a good 4-5 good smokes on my 900 sq inch offset. I'm leaving charcoal and trying my luck at running all splits


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 22, 2013)

Cromag, hello. Are you waiting for a big drop in the heat before adding to the fire?

This may be the prob. Watch you Therm. for a 10* drop and ready another stick by heating it , then add to FB. This should ignite almost immediately if you fire is at a good hot coal stage:













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013






It doesn't take a full FB full, just HOT coal beds which will continue to give good heat and will be controled by the intake - exhaust full bore open for the draft or you'll get foul smoke and smoldering which will cause bad smoke.

Warm the pieces first , to allow them to ignite quickly (mine usually goes within 30sec.)













bbq shots 006.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 12, 2012





   30 sec. after placement with a warm stick .













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 008.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013





  warming is done here.

and the results are clean , light , blue hued smoke :













Butt for EMS 015.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 12, 2012






Even if you can only smell the smoke ,you're doing the Smoke thing. All it takes is a little Patience . Pays off in wonderful Q :













Betty 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012


















bbq shots 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012






Have fun and remember . . .


----------



## 05sprcrw (May 22, 2013)

cromag said:


> I guess using your calculations a rick should last a good 4-5 good smokes on my 900 sq inch offset. I'm leaving charcoal and trying my luck at running all splits


I am thinking you should get a lot more fuel mileage then me, because my cooker is 250 gallon (approx 54,000 in^3)


----------



## cromag (May 27, 2013)

I did notice on my seasoning that sometimes I needed to leave my side door on my firebox opened 2 inches or more in order to keep the splits flaming. I'm assuming you never want the flame to go out even if you have burning embers?


----------



## ribwizzard (May 28, 2013)

What is a Rick? Never heard that term down here, how does it compare in size to a cord?


----------



## cromag (May 31, 2013)

A rick is a stack 4' by 8' by one row


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 1, 2013)

Cromag, the method I am discussing will almost ignite immediately and the heat in the FB will keep it "glowing hot " when you shut the door, control with the intake only(exhaust full open). The Wood will have a very low fire(just enough to burn the gasses and create TBS). You'll barely see the fire but a little flame can be seen if you get down and look closely , but be careful, Eyebrows dissapear this way.

Remember,small HOT FIRE and warmed Wood gives instant TBS.

Have fun and . . .


----------

